# Down imaging



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thinking about dropping a few bills on a down imaging unit. What would you guys recomend say in the 3 to 400 range. Im partial to humminbird electronics. Have a bird on the consol and a lowrance on the bow. If theirs something in a decent price range may replace both and turn my current bird into a portable unit


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Thinking about dropping a few bills on a down imaging unit. What would you guys recomend say in the 3 to 400 range. Im partial to humminbird electronics. Have a bird on the consol and a lowrance on the bow. If theirs something in a decent price range may replace both and turn my current bird into a portable unit


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out the new Garmin Striker 5sv, it has regular sonar, down view, side view, and a basic gps with no mapping.I think it is about $399 or you can get a 7 inch version for $499. Price includes transducer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the helix 7 di gps that was 499.99 and I caught a sale at cabelas for 10% off and free shipping. I love the bright screen and fast processing. the helix 5 would be more in your price range but you'll always regret not getting the 7" screen. just take your time about ordering and they'll have another sale. the 7" screen just gives you more time to see whats down there. and on split screen I think the 7" is a must.
sherman


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would agree that the 7 would be more prefferable. My dad rigged his new boat with two big fance lowrance untis. DI SI touch screen. You shoulda seen me just trying to put the one on the consol in sleep mode!!!


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree the 7 inch screen gives you almost twice the screen area as the 5 inch.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Just want to clear up the info I gave you earlier on the Garmin Striker series. The Striker 5dv is down view and is $299,the striker 7dv is down view only and is $399,and the Striker7sv is down view and side view and is $499. All have Chirp sonar and come with a transducer.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Explain chrip to me please


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out this site(www.garmin.com/chirp) they explain it much better than I ever could!


----------

